# Nikon Announces New 70-200mm f/2.8 VR & 19mm f/4 Tilt-Shift



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2016)

```
<em>Extraordinary Next-Generation AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR Sets a New Standard for Pro Telephoto Workhorse Lenses, While New PC NIKKOR 19mm f/4E ED is Nikon’s Widest Ever Tilt-Shift NIKKOR Offering</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, NY (October 19, 2016 at 12:01 A.M. EDT) </strong>– Today, Nikon Inc. has announced two exciting FX-format additions to the storied NIKKOR lens lineup, designed to achieve amazing optical performance for the most demanding professional and enthusiast photographers. An evolution of one of Nikon’s most versatile and popular pro-zoom lenses, the newly redesigned AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR sports an updated optical formula capable of amazing image quality, while optimized for high-speed shooting. Also introduced today is Nikon’s widest perspective control lens to date, the PC NIKKOR 19mm f/4E ED tilt-shift lens, which helps photographers effortlessly control perspective when capturing architecture, interiors, fine art, product photography and landscapes.</p>
<p>“Nikon continues to raise the bar of optical excellence, and our newest FX-format NIKKOR offerings provide experienced photographers with powerful tools to help ensure brilliantly sharp images, whether capturing a high-speed photo finish or creatively framing an architectural marvel,” said Kosuke Kawaura, Director of Marketing and Planning, Nikon Inc. “While the new AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR builds upon the success of its predecessors to offer a true all-around NIKKOR optic, the PC NIKKOR 19mm f/4E ED will provide fantastic perspective control for a variety of challenging wide-angle applications.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>The Ultimate Workhorse Lens for Seasoned Photographers</strong></p>
<p>Long considered an essential lens in the bag of professional photographers, this updated AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR sets a new benchmark for fast telephoto zoom lenses, taking image quality and handling to the next level. An indispensable and powerful tool for nearly any photographic scenario, the NIKKOR 70-200mm remains the professional’s choice with a wide f/2.8 constant aperture that is ideal for capturing sports, weddings, stunning portraits and more, even in low-light.</p>
<p>The next generation design of the lens helps ensure the very best in image quality, speed and low-light performance, while offering balance and handling that is nothing short of superb. Nikon’s new 70-200mm provides up to four stops<sup class="green">1</sup> of Vibration Reduction (VR) image stabilization, an improvement from its predecessor that helps users to eliminate blur and camera shake even when shooting handheld or in challenging light. During burst shooting, the lens takes advantage of an electromagnetic diaphragm for consistent auto-exposure control. Additionally, a Silent Wave Motor (SWM) enables ultra-fast and quiet AF operation with seamless manual focus override. Discerning photographers will also appreciate assignable function buttons on the lens barrel that offer customization, perfect for engaging pre-set autofocus or other focusing options.</p>
<p>A new optical formula consisting of six ED elements, one Fluorite element, a high refractive element and Nano Crystal Coat helps make for a lighter and more versatile lens, while reducing chromatic aberration and helping to all but eliminate distortion, ghosting and flare. Ready for even the most rugged of assignments, the magnesium alloy lens barrel features superior weather-sealing that achieves anti-dust and waterdrop-resistance, while Fluorine coating on both the front and rear glass facilitates easy cleaning. Whether shooting with a camera like the Nikon D5, D810, D750 or D500, capturing sports or weddings, the AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR is a fantastic lens choice for experienced photographers.</p>
<p><strong>Seamlessly Control Perspective with the New Super-Wide PC NIKKOR Lens</strong></p>
<p>Also new from Nikon is the latest perspective control lens (designated PC) in the NIKKOR lens lineup, the PC NIKKOR 19mm f/4E ED, a tilt-shift offering that will help photographers master perspective and depth-of-field. For storytellers who yearn to capture optically-challenging subjects like cityscapes and architecture, interiors or unique landscapes, this lens offers 97° of coverage – the widest focal length of any PC lens in the NIKKOR family. Tilt the lens to sharpen focus throughout a scene or create a miniature effect, or shift<sup class="green">2</sup> to adjust perspective in-camera, create panoramas or eliminate converging lines. For the first time with a NIKKOR PC lens, the direction of tilt operation can be made parallel or perpendicular to shift, offering users nearly unprecedented ability to control perspective, focus and depth-of-field, without having to lock and unlock to make adjustments.</p>
<p>Sporting a super-wide 19mm focal length, the lens provides a unique perspective ideal for shooting horizontal or vertical panoramas, or even filmmaking. With this ultra-wide angle in mind, the latest FX-format NIKKOR offering was crafted with three ED and two aspherical elements that help combat distortion and glare, while virtually eliminating chromatic aberration and coma, even at the widest aperture settings. The lens also features core NIKKOR technologies such as Nano Crystal Coat to combat ghosting and flare, an electromagnetic diaphragm for fast auto-exposure control, as well as a Fluorine coat that helps resist dirt, water spots and smudges. Ready for a variety of challenging ultra-wide applications, the PC NIKKOR 19mm f/4E ED is a powerful tool for discerning photographers looking for full creative and perspective control. It joins three other Gold Ring Series PC lenses in Nikon’s line-up; the PC-E NIKKOR 24mm F3.5D ED, PC-E Micro NIKKOR 45mm f/2.8D ED and the PC-E Micro NIKKOR 85mm f/2.8D.</p>
<p><strong>Price and Availability</strong></p>
<p>Both the AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR and PC NIKKOR 19mm f/4E ED will be available starting in November 2016 for suggested retail prices (SRP) of $2,799.95<sup class="green">*</sup> and $3,399.95<sup class="green">*</sup>, respectively. For more information on these new Nikon products and pricing for optional accessories, please visit <a href="http://www.nikonusa.com/">www.nikonusa.com</a>.</p>
<p><span class="green"><em>1</em> <em>Based on CIPA Standard. This value is achieved when FX-format compatible lenses are attached to a FX-format digital SLR camera and zoom lenses are set at the maximum telephoto position. </em> </span></p>
<p><span class="green">2 <em>Depending on combination of shift and rotation, operation may be restricted by mechanical interference between the lens and camera when used with certain Nikon cameras.</em></span></p>
<ul>
<li><span class="green"><em>Models that can be used without any limitation: D5, D4 series, D3 series, D810 Series, D500</em></span></li>
<li><span class="green"><em>Models that can be used with some limitations: Df, D800 series, D750, D610, D600, D300 series, D7200, D7100, D5500, D5300, D5200, D5100, D5000, D3400, D3300, D3200, D3100</em></span></li>
<li><span class="green"><em>Models that are not compatible with PC NIKKOR 19mm f/4E ED</em>: D2 series, D1 series, D200, D100, D90, D80, D70 series, D3000, D60, D50, D40 series, film cameras, Nikon 1 series with FT-1</span></li>
</ul>
<p><span class="green"><em>*SRP (Suggested Retail Price) listed only as a suggestion. Actual prices are set by dealers and are subject to change at any time.</em></span></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ritholtz (Oct 19, 2016)

It is out of my league. Curious to know issue with using it on some latest bodies. 
Models that can be used with some limitations: Df, D800 series, D750, D610, D600, D300 series, D7200, D7100, D5500, D5300, D5200, D5100, D5000, D3400, D3300, D3200, D3100


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2016)

Good for Nikon shooters that they're finally using fluorite elements in more lenses. After releasing a couple of superteles with the FL designation, they've added a CaF2 element to their 70-200/2.8 VR...just as Canon did in the 70-200/2.8 IS II, back in 2010. 

I still think Nikon should really update their lens glossary. When they first started using fluorite elements they added an FL entry praising it, but their entry for ED glass , presumably from the time when only Canon used it in dSLR lenses, still states, "_...fluorite easily cracks and is sensitive to temperature changes that can adversely affect focusing by altering the lens' refractive index._"




ritholtz said:


> Curious to know issue with using it on some latest bodies.
> Models that can be used with some limitations: Df, D800 series, D750, D610, D600, D300 series, D7200, D7100, D5500, D5300, D5200, D5100, D5000, D3400, D3300, D3200, D3100



Based on their description (mechanical interference between the lens and camera), I'd guess it's similar to the issue with the Canon wide TS-E lenses, where one of the knobs on the lens hits the housing for the popup flash on crop bodies and thus you can't rotate the lens through the full range. Canon solves that issue by providing two knobs, a smaller one that is harder to use but clears the popup flash, and a larger one that makes the lens 'incompletely compatible' with certain bodies (FWIW, the smaller knob is installed on the lens a the factory, FF users can swap on the more convenient larger knob).


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 19, 2016)

Great for Nikon shooters, but yowza, those prices!

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Great for Nikon shooters, but yowza, those prices!



Nikon PC-E 19mm f/4: $3400

Canon TS-E 17mm f/4L: $2150 = 2mm wider (which is significant in a UWA lens), cheaper by almost the cost of a 6D.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Great for Nikon shooters, but yowza, those prices!
> ...



Sure, but Nikon's tilt-shift knobs are made of the finest Corinthian fluorite. 

- A


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Great for Nikon shooters, but yowza, those prices!
> ...



One of the reasons why I stay in the Canon camp! Even the newest canon lenses are priced more reasonably at launch: 11-24 f/4, 16-35 f/2.8 III, 24-70 f/2.8 II.


----------



## AJ (Oct 19, 2016)

Why would they announce now, and not at Photokina? Strange


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 19, 2016)

AJ said:


> Why would they announce now, and not at Photokina? Strange



Why didn't they put the A7R II sensor in a D810 follow up? Stranger.

- A


----------



## Refurb7 (Oct 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Great for Nikon shooters, but yowza, those prices!
> ...



You know how people say Canon is so greedy! Oh wait ...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good for Nikon shooters that they're finally using fluorite elements in more lenses. After releasing a couple of superteles with the FL designation, they've added a CaF2 element to their 70-200/2.8 VR...just as Canon did in the 70-200/2.8 IS II, back in 2010.
> 
> I still think Nikon should really update their lens glossary. When they first started using fluorite elements they added an FL entry praising it, but their entry for ED glass , presumably from the time when only Canon used it in dSLR lenses, still states, "_...fluorite easily cracks and is sensitive to temperature changes that can adversely affect focusing by altering the lens' refractive index._"
> 
> ...



Actually, the ef 70-200 f4 L was the first of this type of lens to get a Flourite element, way back in 1999. Then the ef 70-200 f4 LIS was the first to sport a 4 stop image Stabiliser. So the new Nikon variant could be seen as catching up from either 2010 from the f2.8 point of view, 2006 for the IS unit capability point of view or 1999 from a flourite element point of view. And some people accuse Canon of not innovating!!! Hello Nikon....it's 2016...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2016)

AJ said:


> Why would they announce now, and not at Photokina? Strange



Canon did the same thing at Photokina 2014, they announced the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II 6 weeks or so after the show.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 19, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



That's one of the things I like about Canon.
As much as people say they have a stingy, puffed up, "king of the world" type attitude, Nikon is always there to take it a step further. I'm sure that everyone at Nikon still considers their 100 year history to be something of far greater importance than Canon's measly few decades of being on top of the industry.
Canon still has some of the underdog mentality. It'll be another 50 years before Canon actually takes on the full mantel of being the most stuffy corporation in the photography industry.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 19, 2016)

9VIII said:


> That's one of the things I like about Canon.
> It'll be another 50 years before Canon actually takes on the full mantel of being the most stuffy corporation in the photography industry.



Nope. Leica's already got that well covered. They just released an f/5.6 prime for $2,500 and think they are geniuses for doing it.

- A


----------



## rs (Oct 19, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> For the first time with a NIKKOR PC lens, the direction of tilt operation can be made parallel or perpendicular to shift



Finally catching up with Canon - if only it allowed free movement rather than either parallel or perpendicular.


----------

